# Formula 1 2013 season <<<SPOILER ALERT>>>



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I thought after qualifying that we will pick up where we left off last season and Vettel will drive away in a first stint making it a boring race. I'm so glad I was wrong, what an exciting race!!!

Red Bull is still the fastest car but it will take them few races to get on top of the tires and it's a good thing. Hopefully Ferrari and Lotus will develop their cars quickly enough to make it an interesting season. 

Mercedes is a bit off in a race trim but the gap is smaller than last year, they are genuinely 4th fastest team right now. 

WTH was McLaren thinking coming with completely new design concept for MP4-28? They had the fastest car at the end of the season, why not develop on that? it's only for one season with completely new set of rules for 2014. They will bounce back but it will be too late this year.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Apparently, Macca made the decision to follow a new design path in June/July, when their car was really struggling. If only they were a bit more patient, they would have chosen otherwise. 

RBR still seem to have the raw speed, but they just didn't have the race pace. Vettel couldn't get away from the Ferrari's at the start, and couldn't match Alonso's lap times near the end. Every track will be different, but I hope rbr stats on the back foot. Three years is enough. 

Overall, a good race. Things look much different from last year. I'm hoping its a sign of another vintage year. Bring on Malaysia.


----------



## Jaay07 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm hoping RBR continues to struggle--who wants an energy drink company dominating F1?! That being said, you can't deny Vettel's drive in both Austin and Brazil last year.

I'm new to the sport...why did BMW pull out of F1? Obviously it's expensive, but their branding seems much more in line with F1 than Mercedes, right?


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

In 2009 there was no North American GP. Over the course of that season, Toyota, Honda and BMW all pulled the plug on their F1 programs. F1 is back strong with 2 and potentially 3 GPs in North America and Honda is considering making engines for the new turbo era. Go figure...


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

Jaay07 said:


> I'm hoping RBR continues to struggle--who wants an energy drink company dominating F1?! That being said, you can't deny Vettel's drive in both Austin and Brazil last year.
> 
> I'm new to the sport...why did BMW pull out of F1? Obviously it's expensive, but their branding seems much more in line with F1 than Mercedes, right?


I loved the BMW F1 team, but the 2009 global financial crisis and lack of race results did it in. Up to 2009, they were improving steadily each year and then came a mediocre year in which they seemed to take some backward steps.

Ross Brawn bought the Honda team after they left the sport and won the championship the next year (great timing on Honda's part) ... then Mercedes bought that team

I watched Vettel score a point for BMW at the USGP in Indianapolis in 2007. He was filling in for the injured Robert Kubica - since then I've been a Vettel fan.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm definitely not a Vettel fan after today. What a punk move. He's a great, great driver, but what a f**king punk. Webber played by the rules, and got shafted. Really lame.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I'm definitely not a Vettel fan after today. What a punk move. He's a great, great driver, but what a f**king punk. Webber played by the rules, and got shafted. Really lame.


+1

Weber comes across as a class act, hard now to say the same about his teammate. :thumbdwn:



> "I want to say sorry to Mark," he said. "I did a big mistake today.
> 
> "We should have stayed in the positions we were in. *I didn't ignore it [the order] on purpose but I messed up in that situation.*
> 
> ...


ORLLY? The car just upped and did it all by itself Sebastian?


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Can't wait for china. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to see webber purposefully take Vettel off. And if not in China, then as soon as he gets the chance. 

Horner has lost control of his drivers. If he doesn't get it back quickly ( by making sure Vettel knows who's in charge ) this situation will degrade to Senna/Prost type animosity. Good for us fans, bad for rbr. 

Brawn, on the other hand, clearly has control over his drivers. Rosberg complained long and hard, as you would expect, but in the end, held station. The sign of a true professional. Vettel should take a lesson. He makes a mans salary, maybe he should start acting like one.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ajax said:


> +1
> 
> Weber comes across as a class act, hard now to say the same about his teammate. :thumbdwn:
> 
> ORLLY? The car just upped and did it all by itself Sebastian?


Vettel later backtracked and admitted to disobeying team orders on purpose. What a lying little punk.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

I can see Mr. Vettel having to give way to Mark sometime in the near future, especially if RB can keep their pace over the field.

I'm sure, given how close the two were going down the straight, it crossed his mind to take Vettel out, and say, 'that's racing.'

Kudos to Mr Rosberg.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I'm definitely not a Vettel fan after today. What a punk move. He's a great, great driver, but what a f**king punk. Webber played by the rules, and got shafted. Really lame.


I couldn't agree more...I'd just use a little stronger work than "punk." I've seen some of this in Seb all along, but its getting worse as time goes by. I've never been able to bring myself to like or respect those who treat their teammates like that (which goes for Alonzo and Schumi, alike [as I've also said before].) He's made from the same mold...but he isn't as good a driver than they are/were. IMHO he's only 3rd or 4th best on the current grid.

BTW, this offers a good summary: http://www.grandprix.com/ns/ns25083.html Worth a read.

.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I loved this headline that summed it up for me:

*"Ruthless to the point of the immorality"*


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

Webber is no saint when it comes to obeying team orders ... Or whining about unequal treatment. And what happened to Red Bulls 'we let our drivers race' line they've used in years past?

On a positive note, maybe we'll get a Senna vs. Prost type feud going and we'll get to see them crashing each other out of races on purpose.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

dpritchett said:


> On a positive note, maybe we'll get a Senna vs. Prost type feud going and we'll get to see them crashing each other out of races on purpose.


That's what I'm hoping for...


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

dpritchett said:


> ... maybe we'll get a Senna vs. Prost type feud going and we'll get to see them crashing each other out of races on purpose.


:thumbup::rofl: Sounds like a plan for the season.

No comments on China? That was such a chiotic race the it made for such fun to watch. One of the best. An the order of finish was pretty close to my idea of the 4 best drivers, currently.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

berford said:


> :thumbup::rofl:
> 
> No comments on China? That was such a chiotic race the it made for such fun to watch. One of the best. An the order of finish was pretty close to my idea of the 4 best drivers, currently.


A lot of people are comaining that the tires are ruling the show. I say "so what". China was fascinating. Redbulls strategy was a total departure from their usual lead from pole tactic, and seeing if they could make it work (clearly after Alonso's second stint it wouldn't) was great. And watching Vettel trying to catch Ham at the finish on quickly degrading options was great stuff.

As for Alonso and Ferrari, seems they've got a fast car. Alonso got to the front as quick as he could, did it again after his first stop, and never looked like he was in tire preservation mode. He seemed to be attacking for his first three stints.

Kimi racing with a broken nose was classic Kimi. "Just give me a fast car and shut the hell up, I'll do the rest."

And Massa seemed to be back to his old, going backwards self. He spent far too long stick behind DiResta. WTF?

Roll on Bahrain. Go Reds!!!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

After three races it looks like another epic season :thumbup:

I really enjoyed race on Sunday after unusually boring Saturday. The race pace of Alonso's Ferrari made everybody scratch their heads. I think Red Bull knew they didn't have the pace that weekend and made a call on strategy to salvage points. It was clear they were hoping to be on podium and LH was definitely within their reach, I'm actually surprised how well his Merc worked in the race.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

I like the general idea behind the tire compounds and all, but I'm joining the group that thinks its gone a little too far this year. Tire strategy is influencing too much ... I.e. let 's not run in Q3 to save a set of tires, lets not race because we need to save tires ... It's too much.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Kimi looked strong in practice, we better get used to seeing him challenging for wins again :thumbup:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> Kimi looked strong in practice, we better get used to seeing him challenging for wins again :thumbup:


I'm ready. He's doing a fabulous job this year. Jonatha's comment--Just give me a fast car and shut the hell up, I'll do the rest."--is classic.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

A little old, but was over at Pistonheads apparel shop, and ran across these gems....


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

This tire testing thing between Merc and Pirelli clearly made a difference. Horner must be P*SSED.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ajax said:


> This tire testing thing between Merc and Pirelli clearly made a difference. Horner must be P*SSED.


I'm pretty sure in Canada, Merc will be back to eating their tires. And now they're saying they'll only get to test the new tires but not race on them.


----------



## dolfan13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just as I was getting hooked on F1 speed lost coverage and I can't get NBCspeed.Whatever back to GT racing.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

*Formula 1 2013 season <<<SPOILER ALERT>>>*



dolfan13 said:


> Just as I was getting hooked on F1 speed lost coverage and I can't get NBCspeed.Whatever back to GT racing.


The actual race in Canada will be on regular NBC

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Formula 1 2013 season <<<SPOILER ALERT>>>*

Heading up to Montreal tomorrow. Pics to follow.

GO REDS !!!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Formula 1 2013 season <<<SPOILER ALERT>>>*

Some pics from Canada










































































Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Very disappointed with NBC Sports coverage of the race this weekend :thumbdwn:

Not only both qualifying and race were broadcast with a delay but they also spoil it by announcing result just before the show.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> Very disappointed with NBC Sports coverage of the race this weekend :thumbdwn:
> 
> Not only both qualifying and race were broadcast with a delay but they also spoil it by announcing result just before the show.


That's happened twice now. Infuriating!


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

F1 is on CNBC again next weekend (it was live at 0730 EDT, although it was labeled "Track & Field" on the Comcast program guide )... the Tour de France is getting the live coverage on NBC Sports. Has there been a doping scandal among the F1 drivers that I've missed?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Plaz said:


> That's happened twice now. Infuriating!


+1

This is the only GP I've missed in 10 years or more.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

As I predicted before the season started .... Vettel and Kimi would be the top runners.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Formula 1 2013 season <<<SPOILER ALERT>>>*



franka said:


> As I predicted before the season started .... Vettel and Kimi would be the top runners.


What did I miss ? So far, it's Vettel, Alonso, Kimi. If Lotus follows their usual pattern, they'll be running out of money and losing places any day. And they're testing this week, who knows what that leads to.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

